# Frog n Hog



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2018)

couple of pieces I finished recently. Not thrilled with the color technique I tried on the frog, but live and learn. turned the crown as an afterthought and sprayed it with silver paint. Both were carved from silky oak I salvaged, a decent carving wood. The frog is about the actual size of a large bullfrog, the pig, about the size of a small loaf of bread.... why do I make this stuff? beats me.....

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 21


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 13, 2018)

I like em, a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2018)

The frog is dang realistic, great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2018)

Cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 13, 2018)

I guess you just don't have anything better to do . They do look great Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

Because you can, and it's fun. They look great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2018)

Pretty damned cool Barry! I have entertained carving but missed the mark so terribly on my first few attempts I threw in the towel. I’m better at making carving chisels.  I think you did a hell if a job on both pieces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2018)

I think there both awesome! Looks like you did the Japanese texture technique on frog(the name escapes me), and I love the coloring!

The pig is too cool! Love those ears!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 14, 2018)

Very well done . I love them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2018)

Double greatness! Coloring on frog looks incredibly real! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2018)

Very cool Barry.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 14, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I think there both awesome! Looks like you did the Japanese texture technique on frog(the name escapes me), and I love the coloring!
> 
> The pig is too cool! Love those ears!


Thanks Doc, yes I used the ukibori technique


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Doc, yes I used the ukibori technique


Ukibori...Tip of my tongue...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 14, 2018)

I like both but the pig is my fave for sure!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 15, 2018)

Awesome... I envy your work .. I can’t sharpen a pencil much less carve wood .. great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 13, 2018)

Cute pigglet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 18, 2018)

Love the frog. So cool


----------



## WadeR (Mar 5, 2019)

Great work Barry. Sometimes you pick up a piece of wood to carve with an idea and it turns into something else. Happens to me all the time. Thanks that fun of it :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

I still like the pigglet a lot.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 4, 2021)

Tony said:


> The frog is dang realistic, great job!


Especially the crown... ;)


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 4, 2021)

You asked why you make these things - I figure it's like the old days when our Dad's would sit on the porch for a little while before dinner whittling. Part relaxation, part exercise to let your mind focus or unfocus which ever is needed at the time, part skill testing...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

